# Damaged Rib



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Pain from the accident can show up days later.fwiw.

Tom


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

I got some bruised ribs once from Falling off a ladder it was a few days before I really felt it. Then it was hard to breathe deep breaths were almost impossible


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

FWIW. http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/02/sports/playmagazine/112pewarm.html


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Hopefully it's just an inflamed nerve. Doesn't sound like it's an injury that would be incurred in a rear end plus it's the same thing you felt before the accident.

I bruised my ribs pretty bad playing basketball. I thought I was a goner there for a minute. I could not breathe AT ALL. Lucked out w/ no heavy lifting at work the next few days and it healed on up.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

cultch said:


> Hopefully it's just an inflamed nerve. Doesn't sound like it's an injury that would be incurred in a rear end plus it's the same thing you felt before the accident.
> 
> I bruised my ribs pretty bad playing basketball. I thought I was a goner there for a minute. I could not breathe AT ALL. Lucked out w/ no heavy lifting at work the next few days and it healed on up.


The only reason why I consider the accident is because the seat belt comes across my sternum.

She whacked me hard, I was slammed into my seat then forward into the belt because my car stalled (the car did not roll forward).

I'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. Over the counter pain killers have done NOTHING. Hot showers help ease it, cold weather makes it worse.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

My call, Hot bath tonight and in the AM.

I-be-pro-fin...

Glad you can take a day and not get fired ~ ...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

See a lawyer ASAP.. they usually will send you to one of their doctors to be evaluated..


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I went to the doctor for my back about 6 years ago, and he sent me for x-rays. I went back to him after the results came back and he looked at me curiously and asked "do you know you have a cracked rib?". I had taken a fall months earlier and landed on a wooden stake holding a small sign. I landed almost exactly where I had cracked my rib playing football back in the 60's. Man it hurt and I didn't work for a few days after that.

Anyway, I said all of that to say you might have a cracked rib, or trapped fluid, or .....

It's a good thing you are going to the doctor. Good luck and I hope it turns out to be not too bad. Rest and heal, because if you go back hard too soon, you will delay healing and may re-injure yourself.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

CADPoint said:


> Glad you can take a day and not get fired ~ ...


Truth.

Our company staffs a safety guy. His job is to keep us properly equipped, up to date on cpr and first aid training (just had my cpr refresher last week) and handles the workman's comp. We're a bigger industrial company so they can spare a guy if it's important. 

Bad enough I was doing heavy work Thursday Friday like this, it doesn't do anyone any good if I risk doing further serious damage, that would just be more time out of work. They don't have paid sick leave anymore, but it's a weight off my mind not to have to worry about my job security.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I look forward to hearing what the doctor said.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you a thin, tall, white male 19 to 23?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Are you a thin, tall, white male 19 to 23?


No, I'm medium, short, asian/white hybrid male of 25.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Are you a thin, tall, white male 19 to 23?


This isn't a dating service. Haha: p


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I know he is young and spontaneous pneumothorax often happen to thin, tall, white males 19 to 23. The symptoms can present as he described.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

drsparky said:


> I know he is young and spontaneous pneumothorax often happen to thin, tall, white males 19 to 23. The symptoms can present as he described.


Let me just say what we're all thinking.

I probably have cancer.

It's obvious looking at the symptom checker on webMD. :laughing:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Let me just say what we're all thinking.
> 
> I probably have cancer.
> 
> It's obvious looking at the symptom checker on webMD. :laughing:


Ok, I know I've been on the wrong side of the odds all my life, congrates...

Let's stay positive about all this, Smacking your body at your age is never positive, but a second opinion is in order otherwise.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I injured my xyphoid process sledding a few weeks ago, it's just starting to feel better. Rib and sternum injuries suck.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I got an intercostal muscle strain (the muscles between the ribs) over the summer. 4 hours of sleep per night, then 4 hours sitting in a chair. Lifting anything meant pain. I thought I was having a kidney stone, or my appendix was shot. 
My wife took me to the doctor, and other than telling what it was, there wasn't much he could do. He promised it would hurt for 6 months, and said a broken rib is easier to deal with. With 3000mg of ibuprofen every 8 hours (and I could tell you when it had been 7 hours), I could get enough relief to continue working, and get some sleep. And yes, it still hurts.

Good luck, hope it's easy to fix.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I strained my rib muscle many years ago. The muscle locked in a contracted state and hurt like hell. While it was contracted it offset the rib 1mm into my lung and I could hardly breathe. It's amazing what a millimeter can do. Went to the doctor and got a heavy duty muscle relaxer in the ass. My goodness. My body went limp and I had to be driven home. It worked like a charm.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you guys just don't drink enough. drinking solves all those problems.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Her diagnosis was "chest wall pain". She doesn't think there's any bone or cartilage damage. She thinks it's a muscle spasm so she gave me a heavy duty anti-inflammatory and some kind of muscle relaxer for the evenings. Supposed to make me pretty drowsy.

I have another day off of work and then go from there. Scheduler says there isn't any "light duty" work which means I'd be sitting until I'm fit for heavy work loads. He doesn't mess with this stuff because he said if I hurt myself worse on the job it turns into workman's comp. But no work means no pay for me.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

drsparky said:


> I know he is young and spontaneous pneumothorax often happen to thin, tall, white males 19 to 23. The symptoms can present as he described.


statistically correct drsparky, but methinks it simple seat belt trauma

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Her diagnosis was "chest wall pain". She doesn't think there's any bone or cartilage damage. She thinks it's a muscle spasm so she gave me a heavy duty anti-inflammatory and some kind of muscle relaxer for the evenings. Supposed to make me pretty drowsy.
> 
> I have another day off of work and then go from there. Scheduler says there isn't any "light duty" work which means I'd be sitting until I'm fit for heavy work loads. He doesn't mess with this stuff because he said if I hurt myself worse on the job it turns into workman's comp. But no work means no pay for me.


weren't you hired with a full set o' ribs Fras? ~CS~


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I remember being off for a rib injury from Ice Hockey and there happend to be a Seinfeld marathon playing... that was not a good day for me.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> No, I'm medium, short, asian/white hybrid male of 25.


Hybrid? Run off batteries? :laughing:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Let me just say what we're all thinking.
> 
> I probably have cancer.
> 
> It's obvious looking at the symptom checker on webMD. :laughing:


TOO much E.T................


----------



## sagnew (Mar 24, 2011)

Could be shingles. 

I'm an electrician by day and a google doctor by night.:thumbup:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

sagnew said:


> Could be shingles.
> 
> I'm an electrician by day and a google doctor by night.:thumbup:


My brother has that stuff.
To hear him tell it, it is the worst pain he has ever had.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

sagnew said:


> Could be shingles.
> 
> I'm an electrician by day and a google doctor by night.:thumbup:


It might be a case of sand in his mangina.


----------

